# Detailing vids of 2017 SSilver R35



## scarf (Nov 17, 2013)

Documented entire detailing process including PPF and window tint application.

https://youtu.be/d5sndaNldKI

https://youtu.be/C8Lw-Xv418o

https://youtu.be/JpGvxqrN-eQ

https://youtu.be/duWTrt-QOrs

https://youtu.be/xXr-bK0Kp3A

https://youtu.be/ouxu_AUzX7E

https://youtu.be/XmwxKOl3f0o

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------

